# Some Prominent Christian Martial Artists



## MisterMike (Jun 25, 2004)

Thought these stories were really worth the read. Very good stuff, so thought I'd share.

http://www.vck-web.org/photos/photos.htm


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 25, 2004)

Any Catholics?

Signed,
The Pope


----------



## TigerWoman (Jun 25, 2004)

I liked that last line, about God not seeing the outward appearance, that he looked into man's heart.  Kind of like martialtalk, we look into other's hearts by their words not by their physical strength etc. 

I knew a few of them but don't recognize all the names...    TW


----------

